# Dzień zapowiadał się dobrze.



## wolfbm1

Witam.
Jak przetłumaczyć "Dzień zapowiadał się dobrze" na angielski? 
Kontekst: Chcę opisać obrazek przedstawiający osobę czekającą na przystanku na autobus w momencie gdy zerwała się ulewa. Osoba nie ma parasolki i nie ma się gdzie skryć przed deszczem. 
Moja propozycja tłumaczenia to: "It promised to be a fine day". 
Dziękuję z góry za pomoc.


----------



## Thomas1

Moim zdaniem twoje tłumaczenie jest bardzo dobre:





wolfbm1 said:


> [...]"It promised to be a fine day". [...]


----------



## the-great-vowel-shift

Myślę, że można by też użyć ciągłego aspektu. It was promising... Według mnie brzmi trochę lepiej, zważywszy że zdanie to służy do opisania tła jakichś wydarzeń, które przez samą ulewę zostały przerwane.


----------



## wolfbm1

Obrazek przedstawia mężczyznę, który stoi na przystanku autobusowym w strugach deszczu, bez parasolki, ze słuchawkami na głowie. Twarz mężczyzny zwrócona jest w kierunku pierścionka z błyskającym brylantem, lężącego obok kałuży na chodniku. 

Obrazek ma sprowokować ułożenie opowiadania z użyciem czasów the Past Continuous and the Past Simple.
Znajduje się na stronie 28, w podręczniku języka angielskiego Total English Intermediate, napisanego przez Antonię Clare i JJ Wilsona.

Synonimem słowa 'zapowiadać się' jest 'szykować się'. PWN-Oxford tłumaczy to otatnie na 'be in prospect'.
A więc można by było jeszcze powiedzieć: A fine day was in prospect, so I decided to go to Regent's Park for a walk. While I was waiting for a bus, suddenly a large heavy cloud appeared and it started to rain hard. ...

Wyrażenie 'be in prospect' a nawet czasownik 'bode' znalazłem w tekscie opisującym koronację królowej Wiktorii:
"The day began with the firing of the cannon in the park opposite Buckingham Palace, disturbing the Queen’s slumbers at four in the morning, the weather boding ill for the rest of the day. But when the Queen rose at seven the weather had cleared, and a fine day was in prospect."
Źródło: Artykuł "Queen Victoria crowned" z portalu information Britain.


----------



## the-great-vowel-shift

"Bode ill" to utarte wyrażeniem, które można przetłumaczyć jako "źle wróżyć", więc pasuje. "In prospect" jak dla mnie brzmi dosyć formalnie i nie dziwię się, że zostało użyte w powyższym artykule. Ja sam w opowiadaniu użyłbym chyba jednak 'was promising/promised', no chyba że kontekst byłby bardziej formalny albo chciałbym zaimponować swojemu nauczycielowi.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> "The day began with the firing of the cannon in the park opposite Buckingham Palace, disturbing the Queen’s slumbers at four in the morning, the weather boding ill for the rest of the day. But when the Queen rose at seven the weather had cleared, and a fine day was in prospect."
> Źródło: Artykuł "Queen Victoria crowned" z portalu information Britain.


Kiedy ten tekst został napisany? Brzmi jakby żywcem przeniesiony z XIX wieku.


----------



## wolfbm1

Podałem zły odsyłacz. (Właściwy.) Niestety, nie wiem kiedy tekst został napisany. Zgadzam się, że brzmi archaicznie, ale pasuje do tematu.

Znalazłem wyrażenie 'a fine day was in prospect' we współczesnym opisie wycieczki z podglądaniem ptaków:

"It was an early start to get the 7am coach from Weston Longville. The sun was already up and a fine day was in prospect. After a brief pickup at Thickthorn we arrived in Orford Quay about 8.30.  Liz Bridge had already split us into two groups and advised those going out first on the 9 o’clock sailing.  Those of us on the 10 o’clock boat had plenty of time to explore and sit about on the quay taking in the lovely scenery and picking up a few birds for the list."
Źródło: Field trip: Havergate Island RSPB, Sunday 14th August by David Knight. Published September 14, 2011.


----------



## Thomas1

Moim skromnym zdaniem "a fine day was in prospect" nie jest samo w sobie archaiczne, może trochę oficjalne czy książkowe (chociaż dobrze by było, żeby native speakerzy się wypowiedzieli), ale nie powinno razić jako anachronizm. Inna sprawa, że "It promised/was promising to be a fine day" może być bardziej dopasowane pod ze względem językowo-praktycznych do osób na tym poziomie.


----------

